# Terminator: Sci-Fi-Koryphäe James Cameron plant einen neuen Teil!



## CarolaHo (22. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator: Sci-Fi-Koryphäe James Cameron plant einen neuen Teil!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Terminator: Sci-Fi-Koryphäe James Cameron plant einen neuen Teil!


----------



## Kazzam (22. Januar 2017)

Als "Avatar"-Regisseur James Cameron (Aliens - Die Rückkehr, Titanic) im Jahr 1893.... Mann ist Cameron alt.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Januar 2017)

Naja ich weiß ja nicht. Irgendwie hat man nach Terminator verpaßt die Story wirklich richtig weiterzuführen. Salvation war eher mäßig und Genesys naja eher ein Mix aus Terminator 1-2 im neuen Gewand. Weiß nicht wirklich ob ich darauf warte... Sollte eher mal langsam Avatar 2 bringen.


----------



## HeavyM (22. Januar 2017)

Erschrecken tut mich nicht das Cameron so alt ist, nein, das ich die Filme alle bei Release gesehen habe, das macht mir eher Angst hrhrhrhr. Da weiss ich wie alt ich geworden bin.


----------



## ego1899 (22. Januar 2017)

4 Avatar Sequels? Ernsthaft? Dieser Müll kann doch unmöglich so ausgequetscht werden? Naja ist damit nicht nur handlungs-technisch identisch mit Winnetou, sondern auch ungefähr quantitativ...


----------



## MichaelG (23. Januar 2017)

Naja mal abwarten. Bislang ist nicht mal Avatar 2 draußen. Ob allerdings insgesamt 5 Teile Sinn machen ist die zweite Frage. Und der Vergleich mit Winnetou (original) ist (sorry) kompletter Bullshit. Weil die Basis für die Filme (die Romane) a) schon 80 bis 100 Jahre vorher existiert haben und b) die Originalbücher und Filme qualitativ was bieten.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (23. Januar 2017)

Ich finde bei Terminator ist die Luft langsam raus


----------

